# iPad -> N'importer que le JPEG (et pas le RAW)



## sebas_ (25 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Shootant en RAW et ayant besoin du RAW dans mon workflow, j'ai besoin de faire un pre-tri / catalogage sur mon iPad mini.
J'utilisait jusqu'a present Photosmith et synchro avec LR, mais jedevais importer 2 fois les RAWs,ce qui prendsquand meme "pas mal" de place.

Vu que Photosmith a une option pour matcher les JPEGs et les RAWs sur LR, je cherche a n'importer que les JPEG (je ferai dans ca cas RAW + JPEG small) ou du moins que les vignettes JPEG encapsulee dans le RAW dans l'iPad.

J'ai tente plusieurs manieres.Celle qui me semble la plus convaincantes c'est de tout importer et d'effacer les RAWs a la main. (1 photo JPEG, 1photo RAW, donc effacer 1 photo sur 2. Pour le test, j'ai misles JPEG en N&B, donc j'ai efface toutes celles en couleure). Mais c'est un peu long d'effacer toutes les photos 1 par 1, a la main.

D'autres solution?

Mercide votre aide


----------

